# dateien einbinden



## nieselfriem (2. Nov 2009)

Wie kann man in Java Dateien einbinden. wie es z.B. mit c oder c++ mit dem include möglich ist.
Ich lese immer wieder von package usw. 
ich möchte jedoch nur einfach eine Datei haben mit dem Namens xy.java in der die Klasse xy enthalten ist und diese soll in der Hauptdatei mainxy.java eingebunden werden, so das auf die Klasse xy zugegriffen werden kann und eine Objekt erzeugt werden kann.

Gruß niesel


----------



## Leroy42 (2. Nov 2009)

Das geht in Java nicht!


----------



## maki (2. Nov 2009)

[c]import ...[/c]


----------



## ARadauer (2. Nov 2009)

du musst sie nicht einbinden. Wenn sie im selben Verzeichnis liegen, kannst du sie einfach verwenden...


----------



## nieselfriem (2. Nov 2009)

ok  thx


----------



## Leroy42 (2. Nov 2009)

nieselfriem hat gesagt.:


> ...eine Datei haben mit dem Namens xy.java in der die Klasse xy enthalten ist und diese soll in der Hauptdatei mainxy.java eingebunden werden





maki hat gesagt.:


> [c]import ...[/c]



Die Import-Anweisung bindet doch keine Dateien ein.

Ich schätze mal nieselfriem meinte mit *einbinden*, das der Quelltext eingebunden wird;
und das geht in Java nun mal nicht. :rtfm:


----------



## Nicer (2. Nov 2009)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:


> Die Import-Anweisung bindet doch keine Dateien ein.
> 
> Ich schätze mal nieselfriem meinte mit *einbinden*, das der Quelltext eingebunden wird;
> und das geht in Java nun mal nicht. :rtfm:



Das geht in Java echt nicht , abba ich weiss net ob er grade dateien oder quelltext einbindung meint 

MfG Nicer


----------



## Leroy42 (2. Nov 2009)

Was verstehst du denn unter *Dateien*einbindung? ???:L

Wenn nicht dessen Quelltext.


----------



## Nicer (2. Nov 2009)

Also , mit Dateieneinbindung meine ich zum Beispiel eine C++ Datei in Java einbinden sodass sie ausgeführt wird.

ein Quellcode wäre dann eine c++ SOURCE einbinden und die ausführen

wobei .. eig wird bei beidem der Source eingebunden , sonst würd ja garnix gehn ... naja , auf jeden fall könntest du zB eine fertige .exe die mit c++ geschrieben ist einbinden aber nicht direkt den c++ source.

MfG Nicer


----------

